Ask HN: What are the best product landing pages you've stumbled upon? - halayli
======
jeff18
Every product on Stripe:

[https://stripe.com/checkout](https://stripe.com/checkout)

[https://stripe.com/connect](https://stripe.com/connect)

[https://stripe.com/subscriptions](https://stripe.com/subscriptions)

[https://stripe.com/bitcoin](https://stripe.com/bitcoin)

~~~
carrotleads
I love their designs and Square's. I have used Square's earlier landing page
for Square cash as inspiration but I hate the low contrast text on these
stripe pages...

I am all for [http://contrastrebellion.com/](http://contrastrebellion.com/)

~~~
markcmyers
Plus, what a beautiful example of great graphic and UX design. Thanks for the
link!

------
brianwillis
I like these more for their aesthetic properties than for any technical or
sales-focussed reason. I really have no idea how well any of these would
convert.

[http://www.getjustlanded.com](http://www.getjustlanded.com)

[http://www.firewatchgame.com](http://www.firewatchgame.com)

[http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com](http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com)

~~~
jgrall
Developer of @justlanded here :) Thanks for appreciating our landing page –
@partlysean did a great job on it. We also recently released Patchmania which
has a neat landing page you might like:
[http://getpatchmania.com](http://getpatchmania.com)

Honestly, because we're an app company rather than an e-commerce or SaaS
company, a lot of the effort we put into these pages is largely for the
benefit of the press (who often research apps on desktop). The vast majority
of end users discover our apps through the App Stores themselves, so we put
even more effort into our icon, screenshots, app preview, description,
keywords etc.

As for conversion rates, sadly Apple hasn't opened up any analytics to
developers for their actual App Store product pages (even though they
announced they would a year ago at WWDC), so what users are doing when
browsing the actual stores is largely a black box - we have no idea how many
people view our app store previews or screenshots etc. or even where they came
from (many deep-linking schemes we've looked at are pretty brittle or don't
work at all).

Conversion rates on the website landing pages are pretty good - there's not
much else to do on those pages than download the app, and chances are you came
there with that goal.

~~~
professionis
I didn't realize this is an active project that happens recently until you
reply. It looks nice but in a 2 year ago way. You demo is in iOS6, that is so
ancient. I would immediately get turned away by it

~~~
jgrall
It's true that Just Landed hasn't been updated for a while. That will change
later this year. We've been working on Patchmania
([http://getpatchmania.com](http://getpatchmania.com)) for 2 years, which
launched recently.

Honestly, if you're reacting to the video showing iOS 6 I think you're
probably focusing on the wrong thing.

------
Tiksi
It probably won't get much love ( I hated the "landing page" while making it
), but [http://paste.click/](http://paste.click/)

It was really just to put _something_ in on the domain root. Only a couple
people actually use paste.click, and it was written just for my own use
initially, but people asked wtf it was every time I linked to something on it
so it got a "landing page". I didn't put all too much thought into it, but
after I pushed it live I realized that it's everything I want in a landing
page.

It describes what it is, has some examples, and that's about it. No marketing
speak or buzzwords. Now, obviously its not a product or anything, and I don't
intend to market it or care about who uses it, which gives me some leeway,
plus there's not all too much to say about it, but I wish more landing pages
had a similar feel.

~~~
diggan
Wow, can't say I like the landing page too much, but it does gets the features
across, which many other landings pages fail. I like it that it's very simple.

With that said, the service is also killer, if you're interested, I wrote some
shorthands (aliases/functions) that you (or any user of the service) might
have for, check it out: [https://coderwall.com/p/l-7kqg/dead-simple-pastbin-
service-f...](https://coderwall.com/p/l-7kqg/dead-simple-pastbin-service-for-
programmers-pipe-terminal-commands-use-files-images-etc)

~~~
Tiksi
Glad to hear you like it! My idea was to have something very composable and
"unix-y", I'm happy to see people using it like that.

I have a a very similar function in my .zshrc (
[http://paste.click/s/bGGcnq](http://paste.click/s/bGGcnq) ) rolled into a
single function, though xsel is probably less portable/supported than pbcopy
now that I think about it. The last two examples I have bound to Super + S and
Super + V, but unfortunately there's no portable and simple way to do that, so
I left the config for it out. ( For awesome wm if anyone is curious
[http://paste.click/s/xydBVJ](http://paste.click/s/xydBVJ) )

------
visakanv
Some of my favorites:

[http://bellroy.com/slim-your-wallet/](http://bellroy.com/slim-your-wallet/)

[https://www.leesa.com/](https://www.leesa.com/)

[http://www.fiftythree.com/pencil/](http://www.fiftythree.com/pencil/)

Stuff I use or have used:

[https://www.hipchat.com/](https://www.hipchat.com/)

[http://mailchimp.com/features/](http://mailchimp.com/features/)

[https://evernote.com/](https://evernote.com/)

[https://telegram.org/](https://telegram.org/)

I realize that I'm likeliest to signup for something if somebody I trust tells
me that it's worth a shot, and/or if it's really easy to get started and
tinker around.

~~~
drik
Why is telegram.org a good landing page? "taking back our right to privacy"
ok, but what is it?! I have no idea...

------
barnacs
Honestly, most of these trendy landing pages look the same to me.

I have to scroll/click to get any information other than a generic, marketing
heavy one-sentence description, while most of the space on my screen is
wasted.

Something off the top of my head for comparison:
[http://www.ultravps.eu/en/](http://www.ultravps.eu/en/)

From this page, I know immediately what they're offering, for how much, why
choose them, who they are, how to reach them AND they still have room for
fancy images and useless marketing stuff (testimonials). And I didn't even
have to scroll or click anything.

~~~
tlogan
I 100% agree. The landing page is elevator pitch: explain which problem you
solve, how you solve it, some reason to believe, and call for action. And use
terminology used by target market.

------
byoung2
I'm a fan of simplicity, so [https://www.uber.com/](https://www.uber.com/),
[https://www.dropbox.com/](https://www.dropbox.com/), and
[https://www.airbnb.com/](https://www.airbnb.com/)

~~~
ndrscr
I like the simplicity of [http://getmagicnow.com](http://getmagicnow.com),
which appeared on HN semi-recently.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
There was another service that appeared on HN shortly after this did offering
a similar service but for small coding projects. Does anyone remember the
name?

~~~
icebraining
Rabbits: [https://ilikerabbits.com/](https://ilikerabbits.com/)

~~~
evertonfuller
I think that's dead now. They haven't replied to my emails in weeks. And never
charged me for my first project either. Shame.

------
blowski
Many of the responses are based purely on aesthetics, without taking context
into account. What's the goal of the landing page? Who's the firm behind it?
What type of product are they advertising?

In general, when I arrive on a landing page, I'm thinking:

* What does your product do?

* Why would I want to get it?

* How do I get it?

Sometimes, I already know the answers to one or more of those questions when I
arrive. In the case of Apple's Macbook Pro page ([http://www.apple.com/mac-
pro/](http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/)) I already know the answers to all three
questions, so it's about generating desire when I look at it. In the case of
Stripe, I want to know why I would use it over Paypal or building my own
Gateway. In the case of
[http://www.getjustlanded.com/](http://www.getjustlanded.com/), I need all of
the answers when hitting the landing page (and it does a good job of answering
them).

------
bkkb
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/)

~~~
rokhayakebe
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=34367009997](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/?s=34367009997)

------
Geee
There's great landing pages everywhere nowadays. The better ones have very
clear value proposition and examples of how to use the product. A few
examples:

[http://mailchimp.com/](http://mailchimp.com/)

[https://www.kissmetrics.com/](https://www.kissmetrics.com/)

[https://www.intercom.io/](https://www.intercom.io/)

[https://www.heroku.com/](https://www.heroku.com/)

[https://vwo.com/](https://vwo.com/)

~~~
GordyMD
I really like the Intercom and Mailchimp home pages. Good use of text combined
with visuals to quickly and clearly explain the value as soon as you land on
the page.

~~~
matthodges
Thanks for the mention, guys. I recently wrote a post about our approach to
building landing pages at Intercom. Thought it might be relevant :)
[https://blog.intercom.io/12-steps-to-creating-landing-
pages-...](https://blog.intercom.io/12-steps-to-creating-landing-pages-that-
convert/)

~~~
Brandrsn
Loved that article Matt. Especially step 2, THE MESSAGING: CREATE SOME
GUIDELINES.

After I'd done this exercise, I realised that all our marketing content needs
reworking. So what started out as a landing page redesign has transformed into
a giant playbook on _how do we convert clients needing XYZ job done?_ ,
incorporating everything from cold sales emails to online demos.

Great read. And your landing pages look sublime.

~~~
matthodges
Thanks mate :)

------
justhw
[https://distrokid.com/](https://distrokid.com/) Clear message, clear design,
clear call to action and a bonus FAQ and Testimonials all on the home page.
There aren't any js/css3 effects for bells and whistles and the site loads
fast. Great job Pud.

------
frakkingcylons
The landing page for every Hashicorp product is beautiful, but Terraform's is
something special:

[https://www.terraform.io/](https://www.terraform.io/)

~~~
hackerboos
Nice animation. Agree, but all the useful info is below the fold.

------
shovel
[http://letterlist.com](http://letterlist.com)

Disclosure - I created and own this site. But it's worth listing here because
I know that it performs extremely well (conversions typically above 50%).

I'm obsessed with simplicity the design is really the natural conclusion of
minimalism, i.e. virtually no design, nothing superfluous and a simple CTA.

~~~
_abattoir
Simple? I'm no Puritan, but I'm hesitant about clicking a button that starts
with the word "sex". I'm not used to professional high-quality services
resorting to ... well, it's not vulgarity, but sex is sort of a traditionally
taboo topic. So in spite of how good your product my be, here I am thinking
it's more likely to suck because you broke this unspoken rule. But maybe
that's just me.

The words are simple, but the choice to include the risky language is not
'simple', in that it's risky/innovative/uncomfortable/attention-grabbing
(depending on viewer's perception). I guess a good word is 'unusual'.

~~~
shovel
Great perspective and a fair point. Thanks for the feedback.

I recall that just before I published the site, I decided to change the CTA
from the boring placeholder I had to something more playful and human. It was
the first thing that came to mind It just seemed like a fun idea. It worked so
I kept it.

Reading your comment, I'm tempted to try something more conventional but it's
too easy to be skewed by responding to a single data point. It's edgy so it's
bound to be polarising (I've also received positive feedback on the very same
text).

I might run a split-test to get some data on it.

~~~
_abattoir
Yeah, I didn't want to give negative feedback per se, but I wanted to share my
gut reaction with you because those are just as valuable as thought-out
opinions w/r/t conversions.

I admire the boldness and as a Linguistics major I can confirm the craziness
of the word, re: standing out, is way more valuable than any imagined
revulsion that I may be assuming.

Best of luck.

~~~
shovel
> those are just as valuable as thought-out opinions

Totally agree. And early data says you might be right.

I set up a split test on Optimizely with 2 more variations and both beat the
control:

Control SEX UP MY INBOX 35% CTR

Variation 1 DISCOVER NEWSLETTERS 61% CTR

Variation 2 GET STARTED 58% CTR

Variation 1 is winning so far (74% lift, 79% significance). I'll keep it
running because right now it's skewed toward HN traffic, and we're a weird
bunch here - we seem to behave differently to everybody else

Anyway, thanks again for the feedback. Looks like you're onto something.

------
huhtenberg
Large collection of landing pages in one place - [http://land-
book.com/](http://land-book.com/)

(Though they all seem be very similar stylistically. Clearly a selection bias
on part of the site owners.)

------
mikkom
It seems that quite many people have "stumbled" on their own landing pages.

------
Pfiffer
I'm a fan of [https://bvckup2.com/](https://bvckup2.com/)

Super simple, super clean.

------
amirmansour
All the product pages from Panic (panic.com) are always a joy. They are
simple, clear, and pleasing to the eye. Here is a good example
[http://www.panic.com/prompt/](http://www.panic.com/prompt/)

------
dwwoelfel
I like the landing page for Precursor
([https://precursorapp.com/home](https://precursorapp.com/home)) because it
shows off the app's collaborative features in the background (only on desktop)
and goes straight from landing page to app without even a page refresh.

It also has a few fancy animated svg illustrations and a well-done effect when
you hover over the main cta.

~~~
aw3c2
The animations lag behind scrolling though, if you scroll down, they appear
just as they scroll by. In my opinion those "popup" additions to websites are
very annoying and as implemented here, detrimental to the site.

~~~
dannykingme
Precursor designer here. Thanks for the feedback! You're right about the
animations. I'll fix those before we launch this week :)

------
mazumdar
Surprised that neither of these have been mentioned yet.

[https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/)

[https://nest.com/](https://nest.com/)

I especially love their mobile responsiveness and have modeled our own after
them:

[http://yathletics.com](http://yathletics.com)

~~~
DiabloD3
The thin font on Y Athletics used for "A Revolutionary Shirt" and "The
Odorless Sock" is too thin to read easily. I suspect they may have not tested
on all types of displays.

Web developers, no matter what platform you like, ALWAYS test your thin fonts
on as many platforms as possible and make sure it is easy to read.

------
ronilan
[http://www.facebook.com](http://www.facebook.com) It has always delivered a
clear message: you must have an account to use this service.

~~~
Igglyboo
Yes but FB has the advantage of everyone knowing what it is/does. That is very
rare, if I didn't know what FB was I would see that page and immediately leave
because it tells me nothing about their service.

It's great for FB but would be horrible for just about any other product or
service.

~~~
nostrademons
Snapchat is in a similar position:

[https://www.snapchat.com/](https://www.snapchat.com/)

When I look at that, I think "Worst landing page ever...what the hell does it
do, why should I bother, and how do I get it?" But then, if I have to ask
those questions...I've probably missed the point, and SnapChat would be
useless to me. The whole point is for it to spread virally, so a landing page
is pointless.

------
pmtarantino
I like [http://basecamp.com](http://basecamp.com) (I love the artwork, to be
honest), and lately I have found [http://getbeagle.co](http://getbeagle.co) \-
though its usability could be discussed, I like its aesthetic.

~~~
usaphp
I don't understand why do so many people like basecamp landing pages, to me
it's just overflown with plain text, I don't know it's just me or not but the
more text content I see on a landing page - the less desire I have to read it.

------
arawind
[https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/) \- simple,
interactive and calls for action

------
kentf
[http://mixr.ewakened.com](http://mixr.ewakened.com)

Best LP I've ever designed, 67% conversion rate.

~~~
richbradshaw
To be fair it's a very niche product - if you find it, then you probably
want/need it!

------
julianozen
Check out [http://www.useronboard.com/](http://www.useronboard.com/)

This guy has tons of really great UI break downs of popular sites as well as
great tips and checklists for your own use

------
chrisCREX
I really enjoy [https://readme.io](https://readme.io) and
[https://pexe.so](https://pexe.so)

------
cjstewart88
[http://www.callrail.com](http://www.callrail.com) \- I'm biased, but I really
love ours... It was designed by
Bruno([https://dribbble.com/brunofelicio](https://dribbble.com/brunofelicio))
and I built it. In my opinion it'd be perfect if we took the time to make it
responsive.

~~~
nerdy
Totally agree, looks great on PC and it should be relatively easy from a
structural perspective to do. You also show a guy on his mobile device in the
image (ouch!). You should definitely do it!

------
Lukeas14
Just started doing some conversion testing on our pre-launch landing page and
would love to hear what HN thinks:

[http://shadenut.com](http://shadenut.com)

So far we we seem to getting many more newsletter signups with a simple one
line message as opposed to a full list of features and benefits. Although
results are also dependent on the source of traffic.

~~~
encoderer
First, congrats on getting it up there.

Your use of space here is peculiar to me. Traditionally your eye tracks to
upper-left, where you have your logo, but there is nothing else there. Your
eyes trace right and down from it, and there is just nothing else to look at.
The next thing my eye catches is the social buttons top-right. Good design
leads your eye to your CTA.

You're giving as much space to some stock-photography hand as you are to the
screenshot of your app. I get the "right hand man" metaphor but users don't
care how clever you are.

The primary call to action is actually below the fold on my 15" macbook pro.
You could walk away from that site thinking the social links were the point of
the page given their prominence.

Your headline "a car guys right hand man" doesn't actually tell me what your
product is. Few people will want to join a "beta program". You specifically
ask for help but you're really making clear what the value prop is aside from
"shaping the community" which is not something most users will care about.

Finally, I would encourage you to put in the sweat equity to gather enough
data to make the product usable. People aren't going to come in and do all
that work for you, they will open the app, search for the car they're
interested in, and never come back if it's not there. So you could do
something like have all the data for recent model years, or specific makes,
etc. Gathering that data is a schlep and THAT is your value proposition.

~~~
Lukeas14
Thanks for the feedback.

You make a good point about where the page leads the users eyes. I think
moving the social links to below the call to action and raising the rest of
the page up and to the left would help bring the CTA more in focus. Based on
our tests we'll also be replacing the extra text with a simple message "A car
guy's right hand man. Look up the technical data you need to work any vehicle
right on your phone or tablet."

The product will definitely have enough data to be usable when we start
releasing it. However, it's impossible for a small team to gather every
technical data point for every year, make and model ever which is where the
community comes in. The landing page should probably state that more clearly,
or maybe just leave the community aspect out completely since it's not
relevant before launching.

------
ComNik
I like this one: [http://mochajs.org/](http://mochajs.org/) Gets the job done
and stands out amongst todays usual landing pages.

------
GordyMD
One of my favourites is Kano. Incredible use of parallax. Disclaimer: My co-
founder made it.

[http://www.kano.me/](http://www.kano.me/)

~~~
visakanv
It's pretty, but that's about it, really. Didn't really make me feel like
learning more.

------
oracle2025
Obsessing about the design of a landing page is like obsessing about the floor
layout of a retail space.

Sure, it might be interesting and eventually pleasing to look at, but in the
end it is like obsessing about the manufacturer of a specific Coin-Slot-
Component of an Arcade-Machine.

And that means it only makes you happy, if happiness is the sound that coins
make in your purse. And that is a quite boring and limited outlook on
happiness in my opinion.

~~~
subverting
So true. I usually waste way too much energy on this type of thing.

And the thing is, the most harmful thing about it is it will never be
complete, never be good enough. You'll look at something neat and you'll want
to copy it, you'll want to change your layout and at the end of the day that's
just a huge waste of time.

I struggle with it and It's a really bad thing.

------
anacleto
[Full disclosure]

I made this one: [http://nappee.com/](http://nappee.com/)

I'd be happy to ask you a feedback.

~~~
atmosx
Does your nickname come from Merlin's Owl (Italian translation) of Walt
Disney's "Sword in the Stone" movie? :-)

~~~
anacleto
LOL.

You nailed it.

Really nice catch.

------
tiagomatos
We just revamped (today) [https://jumpseller.com](https://jumpseller.com)
homepage.

------
art-of-code
[http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/](http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/)

~~~
mcjiggerlog
The scroll-jacking is infuriating

~~~
benihana
I'm on my Windows desktop PC with a gaming mouse and I absolutely agree. On my
MBP with the glorious trackpad, the scrolling is beautiful.

------
kaolinite
Does anyone have any feedback for my two sites?
[http://pleasant.io/](http://pleasant.io/) and
[http://into.technology/](http://into.technology/)

Have tried to make them as clear as possible but it's harder than I first
thought.

~~~
duncanawoods
The quantity of text make them a little hard to digest but they both have an
appealing character to me. They communicate a sense of integrity and honesty.
It might be the Britishness :) I would actually be a bit sad if a more
conventionally glib landing page converts better.

I wouldn't sign up to into.technology unseen. If the landing page previewed
the current issue e.g. list of topics, and the selection demonstrated
excellent curation then I might.

I would bounce from pleasant very quickly because its unclear what
differentiates it in the crowded metrics space. My lazy assumption would be
that its a bit player not worth investigating, better to stick to the market
leaders.

Does Pleasant have any unique strengths you can make its primary focus? For
example, the box "People, not IP addresses" intrigues me. I have worked with
sites that may only have 5 users but they are the whole business and paying
enterprise figures for the service. If your niche was "analytics for when you
serve VIPs not crowds" or something, it would get me quite excited and I'd
immediately be thinking of cases where this might be a better fit than the
alternatives.

~~~
kaolinite
First of all, thanks for taking the time to write all of that. Really helpful.

I'm going to go through all of the copy and trim it down a bit, you're not the
first to say that there's a bit too much. Thanks for saying that it
communicates integrity, etc - I'm trying to build a good company (products
made with care, giving money to charity, pricing fairly and helping other
businesses, etc), so that's really great to hear.

> If the landing page previewed the current issue e.g. list of topics, and the
> selection demonstrated excellent curation then I might.

Good idea, I'll add a link to the latest issue on the homepage of
into.technology.

> Does Pleasant have any unique strengths you can make its primary focus?

Pleasant is a tricky one, it took me a while to try and describe even to
myself why it's different (really not a good start when building a business, I
know). There are two main features. The first is the simplicity. I'm aiming to
get people using Pleasant as little as possible: you login, you immediately
see statistics relative to previous days/weeks/months and can get an idea as
to whether things are trending up or down. If you need more info, there are
more in depth pages, auto-generated user reports, etc. I've found that even
Google Analytics is very complicated - I'm hoping there's a demand for a
simple, cheap analytics service.

The other feature is the user identification. You can add a few meta tags /
form attributes onto your site and users that have identified themselves (i.e.
logged in, signed up for a newsletter, etc) will show up in your analytics,
along with their gravatar, etc. I think I need to emphasise this feature a bit
more.

> If your niche was "analytics for when you serve VIPs not crowds" or
> something...

Interesting idea. I'm currently targeting regular people, small business
owners, etc - people who don't need the power of a full on analytics service.
But you might be right that this could be worth investigating. I'll give that
some thought.

------
jamiesonbecker
I like the 'how it works' diagram that we put right on the front page @
[https://Userify.com..](https://Userify.com..). (ssh key manager, new version
dropping next week). More companies should tell how it works right up front
like that even if it's ugly.

~~~
nerdy
I really like the colors, simplicity, clean feel and clear communication.

I'd say it feels a little like a mobile-on-desktop kind of thing. Did you
maybe do mobile-first and not follow through completely? A side-by-side
graphic and/or intro with a CTA might feel more natural on the desktop.

Putting the graphic alongside what you have now might even be enough to make
it feel right; something like this (I'm not a designer!):
[http://i.imgur.com/HJMrEsU.png](http://i.imgur.com/HJMrEsU.png)

~~~
jamiesonbecker
Thanks :)

Yep, you guessed it -- it's kind of a mobile-on-desktop bootstrap sort of
thing. (The app itself is responsive as well, even moves the toolbar to bottom
of screen.)

I think the side-by-side graphic and intro w/ CTA is a great idea. It could
even separate into a single column on mobile. and huge thanks for taking the
time!! (it's an awesome idea. are you sure you're not a designer?!)

------
gingerlime
We're a very small bootstrapped team, building a niche product to help
learning anatomy, but our homepage seems to convert pretty well and we always
love to try out new ideas.

[https://www.kenhub.com](https://www.kenhub.com)

Keen to get more feedback / critique or ideas we could A/B test.

------
BillyParadise
Someone mentioned the Mac Pro page, which is nice and all, but for a parallax
landing page,

[https://www.apple.com/ca/imac-with-retina/](https://www.apple.com/ca/imac-
with-retina/)

did it for me. It really gets the point of the extra resolution across in a
dramatic way.

------
beNjiox
[https://baremetrics.com/](https://baremetrics.com/) has a very nice LP and
the product UI by itself is awesome too
[https://demo.baremetrics.com/](https://demo.baremetrics.com/).

------
feisuzhu
[http://browser.qq.com/mac/index.html](http://browser.qq.com/mac/index.html)
[http://browser.qq.com/index_m_7.0.html](http://browser.qq.com/index_m_7.0.html)

Use mouse wheel

------
ComputerGuru
I really liked the older version of the BinaryAge/TotalFinder landing page.
It's changed a bit now, still nice:
[http://totalfinder.binaryage.com/](http://totalfinder.binaryage.com/)

------
p0nce
Wow, very nice landing pages all around in these comments. Here is my attempt:
[http://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Psypan.html](http://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Psypan.html)

------
BorisMelnik
for me I am a huge fan of [http://www.dropbox.com](http://www.dropbox.com)

I know its kind of mainstream (and not sucking up to YC) but I just love it
and always use it as an onboarding example.

------
brweber2
We have the opposite concern... is our product landing page good enough?
[https://www.demoit.io](https://www.demoit.io)

We'd love any feedback on ways to improve it.

Humbly, info@demoit.io

~~~
bshimmin
It does a terrific job of explaining what the product is and who would use it
(and this does, I think, seem like a useful service).

Aesthetically, it's not that great. The big checklist is generally a bit ugly
(especially the roll-overs), the hero image just doesn't work on any level for
me, and the pricing panel looks like it used to have some siblings at
different price points (like everyone else has, for better or for worse) but
has now sadly become an only child. Also, the video should really be a video,
rather than just audio.

If you get some traction and start making a few bucks, hire a good designer to
take this to the next level.

~~~
brweber2
Thanks for taking the time to provide some constructive feedback.

We've been dog fooding it and finding it really useful, but we just launched
and are still working on getting the word out.

We'll see what incremental changes we can make until we can bring on a top
notch designer. Thanks again!

------
egfx
How about this chrome extension landing page? The page is simple, the message
is pretty clear and the service is useful. [http://2fb.me](http://2fb.me)

------
mparramon
I like the Ztory one, but I think it should state more about the product:

[https://www.ztory.com/en](https://www.ztory.com/en)

------
sinzone
[http://mashape.com](http://mashape.com) \- few call to actions, lots of empty
space. delivered great results for us.

~~~
chamakits
Hey, great landing page, bookmarked it to take a look tomorrow.

Consider making a custom one for mobile. After zooming out it still convinced
me, but it may turn some people off.

Btw, I know it's not a trivial thing to do, and what you have is great. Just
would like to have even more people see it :P

------
milankragujevic
Anybody have comments for mine?
[http://whitecitydesign.com/](http://whitecitydesign.com/)

------
anuaitt
[https://grexit.com/](https://grexit.com/) \- most simple and gets the point
across.

------
jreed91
Still my favorite:
[https://carousel.dropbox.com/](https://carousel.dropbox.com/)

------
staunch
Pretty good one [http://www.stumbleupon.com/](http://www.stumbleupon.com/)

------
stevewilhelm
Is Caltrain F*d today? [1]

[http://iscaltrainfucked.com/](http://iscaltrainfucked.com/)

------
murugu2012
Impressive [http://freshdesk.com/](http://freshdesk.com/)

------
afshinmeh
What about Floatalk's landing page?

[http://floatalk.com](http://floatalk.com)

~~~
blowski
Takes too long to get to the point. Take a leaf out of Stripe's book, and make
the first thing the user sees be the animated demo. Then let me add
annotations to the Floattalk website so I can actually play with it.

~~~
afshinmeh
Ok great. Thanks for your feedbacks.

------
davemel37
You should browse crayon.co for product pages... Http://www.crayon.co/?page-
type=products-page

------
lovamova
[https://sublevel.net](https://sublevel.net) is pretty nice.

~~~
kitbrennan
Looking at that page I have no idea what they do. It's taking the 'vague'
landing page to the extreme in a very annoying way.

~~~
DiabloD3
I agree, I have absolutely no clue what they do. They mention Twitter, but
don't seem to be a Twitter competitor.

------
kull
[http://www.area301.com/](http://www.area301.com/)

~~~
ShinyCyril
This one breaks navigation gestures on OSX - I really dislike websites which
over-ride scrolling behaviour.

------
MAi32
One of my favorites [http://rallyapp.io](http://rallyapp.io)

------
fuzzyalej
[http://redradix.com](http://redradix.com) is pretty neat

------
captn3m0
[https://houndci.com/](https://houndci.com/)

------
jplahn
[http://paperjs.org/](http://paperjs.org/)

------
vojant
Netflix.com - It shows exactly what you buying, renders fast without fancy
javascript animation.

------
butwhy
[http://teslamotors.com](http://teslamotors.com)

------
eliekh
[https://www.woopra.com](https://www.woopra.com)

------
patkai
[https://userium.com](https://userium.com)

~~~
userium
I tried to make Userium very simple, on the landing page you immediately see
the checklist. Once you register, you get your own subdomain and can edit that
checklist.

------
dynjo
[http://slimwiki.com](http://slimwiki.com)

------
levischoen
Scratch-it.com is extremely polished...

------
tetek
skateableapp.com, I've spent some time on this one, what do you guys think?

------
pdeva1
[https://dripstat.com/](https://dripstat.com/)

------
M165437
[http://rbenv.org/](http://rbenv.org/)

------
emef
[http://gethelium.com](http://gethelium.com)

~~~
nerdy
I'm not a designer but the text sizes for headings, CTAs and the product name
feels plain wrong on this page. There also isn't any contrast for action
buttons so they're somewhat camouflaged. This leaves the product name and CTAs
(probably two of the most important landing page elements) feeling very
underwhelming.

The page also is not responsive.

Why in particular do you like this landing page?

------
sidcool
[http://housing.com](http://housing.com)

~~~
richardbrevig
It says "look up" with a carrot symbol over it. I understand that's supposed
to be a roof? But I swear the site was telling me to look up to the address
bar. Actually waited a few seconds for it to do something I was supposed to be
looking at.

~~~
sgustard
"Caret" but I agree -- it's like I landed on a page that said LOOK BEHIND YOU.
Would be rather alarming.

~~~
richardbrevig
Yep. And thanks for the correction.

------
vedicrishi
you can also checkout- [http://www.vedicrishi.in/free-
horoscope/](http://www.vedicrishi.in/free-horoscope/) ... i am biased ..but
looks clean

------
teyc
wheniwork.com has a great humorous video

------
murugu2012
freshdesk.com

------
MichaelCrawford
If you want an effective landing page, you need an effective "Elevator Pitch".

Suppose you just got on an elevator with some guy in an expensive suit with a
Rolex watch. Just to be polite he says "What do you do?"

You've got until he gets off the elevator to score funding for your company.

I've come up with effective elevator pitches in the past but not having such
luck with what I'm working on now. :-(

If you do have at least an attempt at one, use it for your landing page's meta
description as well as the first paragraph after your title element. For the
whole thing to show up in the search engines it must be 160 characters or
less.

------
EC1
[http://stripe.com/connect](http://stripe.com/connect)

~~~
iamshs
Absolutely love Stripe's homepage. It is simple and yet explains everything.
Their website as a whole is a benchmark.

------
williamle8300
I'm tooting my own horn, but I think we did a decent job with ours:
[http://wishbin.co](http://wishbin.co)

~~~
blowski
It looks alright, but it took me quite a while to figure out why they were
'superpowered'.

Seems like the main USP is that you get notified of price changes of products
in which you are interested, but this is hidden behind scrolling and waiting.
I only bothered to wait because I visited through here.

Personally, I would add something like "Add products to your Amazon wishlist.
We'll tell you when the price changes." underneath "Superpowered wishlists for
Amazon".

------
kingmanaz
If the product is an article, this:

[http://justinjackson.ca/words.html](http://justinjackson.ca/words.html)

~~~
visakanv
Reminds me of
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com)

------
xcopy
i think our page [http://xcopy.co/](http://xcopy.co/)

~~~
aram
It looks pretty confusing if the window is smaller. I'd just leave the page if
I visited it randomly.

Screenshot:

[http://i.imgur.com/8CpS67L.png](http://i.imgur.com/8CpS67L.png)

Latest stable Chrome @ OSX.

------
binceipt
most simplest : [http://getsirclesapp.com](http://getsirclesapp.com)

~~~
nerdy
Everyone can save themselves some time and not bother clicking through to this
"Test page".

